# Planning to move Canada to India (Software Developer)



## stalker (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

Feeling good to found this forum and hoping for best advice/help from you guys. 

I'm a Software Developer (Programmer) having 4 years and 9 months of experience in Java and J2EE technologies. I've a post graduate degree. I am looking forward to immigrate to Canada. I saw that IT related jobs are not in Skilled immigration categories list. Are there any other ways to immigrate to Canada as a skilled worker? 

I'm also registered with many Canadian job portal websites. Applying for jobs since months. But not getting a single call. And most of the jobs require work authorization. So, is there any way to get a sponsorship?

Thanks.


----------



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

stalker said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Feeling good to found this forum and hoping for best advice/help from you guys.
> 
> ...


2174 NOC code suits your job , i guess, and its included in the new skilled occupation list.


----------



## stalker (Apr 20, 2013)

rajeeve6600 said:


> 2174 NOC code suits your job , i guess, and its included in the new skilled occupation list.


OMG. I didn't notice it. It wasn't there in the list before. Thanks a ton mate.


----------

